

Millions of dollars and 40 years - this is the result - AlexMuir
http://www.xanadu.com/

======
vannevar
From the site:

 _The World Wide Web...trivializes our original hypertext model with one-way
ever-breaking links and no management of version or contents.

WE FIGHT ON._

And from the song:

 _The dream that came through a million years That lived on through all the
tears It came to Xanadu (The dream you dream,well it will happen for you)_

Godspeed, Ted Nelson.

